# Cryptocoryne ID?



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

Cryptocoryne albida?


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Var. flaccidifolia is a cultivar of C. crispatula var. balansae. Never seen it available.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

All the photos I have seen of Cryptocoryne crispatula var. flaccidifolia are of a thin stringy version of balansae. Tropica lists it as the thin form of balansae. The photo I posted looks like a much different species, so I think Dennerle must be mislabelling it.

All the name ambiguity is this hobby is frustrating, especially when you cannot buy any plants locally to see them!


----------

